
New Study Shows Solar System is Unique - jonmc12
http://thefutureofthings.com/news/1295/new-study-shows-solar-system-is-unique.html
======
river_styx
Great... the creationist nut-jobs will be crowing about this for sure.

------
hugh
I was going to complain about the use of the word "unique", but it's only in
the headline and not in the article itself. It is almost certainly _not_
unique, but I'm prepared to believe it's very unusual.

------
MoeDrippins
"unique" in a universe with billions of galaxies, each with billions of stars,
might still equate to "a $#@!-ton of"...

(Yes, I'm aware of Drake's equation.)

------
burp
I'm unique too :)

